# Problems with the 6.3 upgrade



## Cruzan (Dec 21, 2001)

Well, just like nearly everyone else, I came in this morning and found my Tivo had upgraded itself to 6.3. I clicked through the welcome page found myself in a grand new world - or so I thought.

I am very disappointed. While many of the new features are amazingly cool, they should have tested them better. I know that on the AVS forum they are also finding a lot of problems. Here's what I've found:

- High Def recreator: While this is a great idea, it suffers in implementation. On some SD shows, after the conversion they look just like glorious HD. However, on some older shows the jokes and plotlines have been simplified, and I think that's unforgivable.

- MPEG-4 reception: Again, a great idea, the MPEG-4 channels aren't any higher quality. What gives?

- Porn-o-matic: Actually, this generally works well, but I'd like to be able to do more fine tuning. I may be alone, but I don't need to see Martha Stewart naked.

Other than that, it's even better than advertised. I particularly like the Sneak Peek into the future - it's already helped my stock portfolio.

Is everyone seeing this problems?


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

you are an evil evil man


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Cruzan said:


> - Porn-o-matic: Actually, this generally works well, but I'd like to be able to do more fine tuning. I may be alone, but I don't need to see Martha Stewart naked.


Are you saying you would you prefer to be in the company of others when watching a naked Martha Stewart?

Or would you prefer to be naked in the company of others watching Martha Stewart?


----------



## Cruzan (Dec 21, 2001)

AstroDad said:


> you are an evil evil man


Yes. Yes I am.


----------



## tbb1226 (Sep 16, 2004)

AstroDad said:


> you are an evil evil man


Not particularly funny, though.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

D* did officially say that the HR20 was due out in LA in MID-AUGUST... Well that would be today, the 15th, so let's see it!

And I think Earl said that 6.3 would be out before the HR20, so I'm expecting it by Noon.

   

-h


----------



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

harley3k said:


> D* did officially say that the HR20 was due out in LA in MID-AUGUST... Well that would be today, the 15th, so let's see it!
> 
> And I think Earl said that 6.3 would be out before the HR20, so I'm expecting it by Noon.
> 
> ...


My calender says 14th you'll have to wait a day


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

It's the 15th! HOLY CRAP! I missed work yesterday then! I hope they don't fire me.


----------



## jluzbet (Apr 20, 2004)

August = 31 days, so the 15 is not the middle of the month LOL 
You gotta wait until Noon LOL


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

harley3k said:


> D* did officially say that the HR20 was due out in LA in MID-AUGUST... Well that would be today, the 15th, so let's see it!
> 
> And I think Earl said that 6.3 would be out before the HR20, so I'm expecting it by Noon.
> 
> ...


I predict that the HR20 will be delayed again.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

harley3k said:


> D* did officially say that the HR20 was due out in LA in MID-AUGUST... Well that would be today, the 15th, so let's see it!
> 
> And I think Earl said that 6.3 would be out before the HR20, so I'm expecting it by Noon.
> 
> ...


I don't think I said 6.3 would be out before the HR20...
If I did... that was before the latest update that 6.3 was pushed till the end of the month...

So let's put MID: August... the 15th and the 16th.
So 8/15/2006 12:00ish till 8/16/2006 12:00ish


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

MarcusInMD said:


> I predict that the HR20 will be delayed again.


Don't quit your day job.


----------



## mattdb (Jan 24, 2002)

I too am having trouble with my upgrade  

For some reason it keeps saying 3.1.5f-01-2-357?


----------



## MoInSTL (Jan 25, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> I don't think I said 6.3 would be out before the HR20...
> If I did... that was before the latest update that 6.3 was pushed till the end of the month...
> 
> So let's put MID: August... the 15th and the 16th.
> So 8/15/2006 12:00ish till 8/16/2006 12:00ish


Actually, you speculated 6.3would be first. On the other forum. See posts 81 & 82.

No big deal.


----------



## 100Tbps (May 12, 2006)

Butthead: Uhh, huh huh. OK, uhhh, Martha. Over here. Babe.

Beavis: Yeah! Yeah! He said MPEG. Heh heh.

Butthead: She's been to jail.

Beavis: Cool. Yeah! Heh heh.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

100Tbps said:


> Butthead: Uhh, huh huh. OK, uhhh, Martha. Over here. Babe.
> 
> Beavis: Yeah! Yeah! He said MPEG. Heh heh.
> 
> ...


I don't know why, but Butthead always reminded me of Luke Perry. (Or is it the other way around?)


----------



## talbain (Jul 31, 2002)

i wish i could ban you


----------

